# Установка Gentoo stage1 по модему!

## Dev_ice

не могу никак понять, как ставить gentoo по модему

а точнее, как конфигурировать звонилку?

где там выбирать импульсный набор номера, сам номер?!

если не трудно, киньте сюда рабочий /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

заранее спасибо!

----------

## Rasputin

  :Shocked:  Меня тоже интиресует этот вопрос...

Как вобще настроить модем и как к нему обратится???

Помогите если кто нибуть знает?

----------

## Dev_ice

коннекчусь через wvdial - всё ок, всё пингуется, но после chroot'а всё пропадает  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Rasputin

 *Dev_ice wrote:*   

> коннекчусь через wvdial - всё ок, всё пингуется, но после chroot'а всё пропадает 

 

Тю..... так перед тем как сделать 

```
#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Надо ж еще и 

```
#cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/resolv.conf
```

И еще конфигурационные файлы которые принимают участие в конфигурации сети а также wvdial.conf

----------

## Rasputin

Хм...  :Crying or Very sad:   ну вот бьюсь уже вторую неделю с этим модемом, и никак немогу ничего выбить с него...

делаю:

```
#cat /proc/pci | less
```

выдаёт:

```
Bus 0, devise 1, function 6 

Modem Silicon Integreted Sistems [SiS] 56k Winmodem (Smart Link HARM compatible) (Rev 160).

IRQ 10.

Master Capable. Latency=128. Min Gnt=52. Max Lat=11.

I/O at 0x3600 [0x36FF]

I/O at 0x3800 [0x387F]
```

Тоесть рапознать, он его распознает... а работать не хочеть wvdialconfig его не находит...

 :Question:  Что делать?

----------

## Dev_ice

так в chroot'е нет wvdial, а чтобы он был надо сначала 

emerge sync

emerge wvdial

а этого без инета не сделать (я хочу stage1)

вот в этом и весь гимор

----------

## Rasputin

Перенести дерево портежей, после того как настроишь инет и сделаешь синхронизацию дерево портежей обновится и  вуаля....

А вот как мне свой девайс на модем найти  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  

----------

## Dev_ice

неа... после chroot'а сделал 

emerge wvidal

wvdial <- ругается на какую-то библиотеку  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Swappp

Rasputin

 *Quote:*   

> Modem Silicon Integreted Sistems [SiS] 56k Winmodem (Smart Link HARM compatible) (Rev 160).

 

Winmodem, с ним проблем много будет, делаются они специально для Win, и больше ни где не идут, лучше взять COM'овский и не мучатся. В сети есть Winmodems-and-Linux-HOWTO, почитай.

Dev_ice

Я делал так: на VMWare загрузился с LiveCD, сделал все что надо на вирт. машине, скачал нужные компоненты, смонтировал реальный раздел, кинул на него папку /usr/portage, перезагрузил реальную машину, и поставил без инета основные компоненты системы, а потом звонилку.

----------

## Zoltan

 *Dev_ice wrote:*   

> не могу никак понять, как ставить gentoo по модему
> 
> а точнее, как конфигурировать звонилку?
> 
> где там выбирать импульсный набор номера, сам номер?!
> ...

 

Сегодня ночью на рождество поставил себе дома генту. Дома только модемное подключение, так что на работе, предварительно стерев все в /usr/portage/distfiles (зачем таскать лишнее) сделал себе "emerge -efvD world", чтобы получить все исходники дистрибутива. Потом запаковал весь /usr/portage на 3 сидюка распилив архив командой split, и принес домой.

Дома свалил архив на свободную файловую систему и начал ставиться. Поскольку ставил начиная с bootstrap систему ~x86 (что вообще говоря не рекомендуется, но на работе у меня стоит ~x86, так что скачались версии всех программ именно ~x86, а стабильную ветку качать было лень), то предвидел некоторые проблемы, их пока оказалось немного.

С приятным удивлением обнаружил на basic LiveCD программу wvdial. Поскольку я ей пользуюсь уже давно, у меня был готовый конфиг /etc/wvdial.conf, так что с модемом не возникло никаких сложностей. Из-за этого я решил сразу после распаковки моего дерева portage сделать "emerge sync"... а зря  :Smile:  потому что за день обновилось несколько пакетов (включая portage), так что в процессе установки мне еще несколько раз приходилось включать сеть. Ну да bootstrap прошел без проблем. Я не рискнул сразу же ставить glibc +nptl, это еще предстоит.

Еще одна подстава ждет при следующей стадии установки, "emerge system". Поскольку я ставил ~x86, то пакет iputils оказался несколько неприспособленным к установке на пустой машине. Почему-то в нем не прописаны зависимости от virtuals/kernel и sys-devel/flex. Так что ядро и flex пришлось поставить для того чтобы завершить "emerge system".

В остальном проблем не встретил, надо только вот скачать gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1_rc2, а то он тоже обновился со вчерашнего дня, а качать его через модем было неохота.

А, чуть не забыл. При установке hotplug ставится пакет pciutils. Для его установки тоже требуется сеть, так как он прямо в процессе emerge скачивает файл http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids.bz2.

----------

